# Anruf aus Andora



## Anonymous (7 April 2005)

Hallo an alle! Kleine Frage! Gestern ruft mich ein Freund aus Andorra an, um mir seine neue Moiblfunknummer zu geben.

Drei Minuten nachdem wir das Gespräch beendet haben, bekomme ich eine sms mit der Nummer +376 (Vorwahl Andorra!) 301004 und den  Text: Anruf unter 01908/40204 Chiffre 9593847. Ganz unten steht E 1.86/M.

Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, frage mich aber, warum ich diese sms bekomme, nachdem ich kurze Zeit zuvor die gleiche Vorewahl gewählt habe.

Sehr geheimnisvoll. Hat einer ´ne Ahnung???

Gruss timo


----------



## BenTigger (7 April 2005)

Ich denke das war wieder mal unser Reiner.....

Du kennst doch Reiner?? Zufall ist sein Nachname....


----------

